# Keyflow Pink Mash



## Eventer2017 (27 December 2018)

I am planning to replace my Alfa A with Pink Mash as I donâ€™t think my horse does well behaviourally on alfalfa. Is Pink Mash a substitute for chaff? Can you feed Pink Mash alone? Can Pink Mash be given pre-ride? (as I do with Alfa A for ulcer management). Iâ€™ll give Keyflow a call when they are open, but it would be good to hear your views. Thanks ðŸ˜Š


----------



## Leo Walker (27 December 2018)

I love this stuff! Its a mash so a different texture to chaff. Yes you can feed it alone. I have previously. I've also added grass chaff and rice bran oil for extra calories. Yes it can be given pre ride. 

It was miracle worker for one of mine who had horrendous hind gut issues. Its so low in salt and sugar I find it very useful for getting supplements into good doers, or as a token feed. 


Some people dont like the fact its soya based, but its soya hulls not oil and I fed it to the most ridiculous and reactive horse I've ever owned and he was fine, so its never been an issue forme


----------



## tallyho! (27 December 2018)

Omg I luv it I luv *higher octave* luuurrrve itttt!!!

Barefoot horse, ridiculously difficult tum and maybe pssm and for literally years I struggled. I heard people mention pink mash on here and was like â€œwhat the heck is that? Never heard of itâ€ and bought some. As you do.

I was apprehensive at first... expensive for tiny pellets my horse snorted it out of her bucket into the mud... persevered... 

Here we are not long later... she snorts it UP her schnozz now, normal poo, forward going. Yeah I am pretty much all for it.


----------



## millmo (27 December 2018)

I agree mine all love it. Its worked miracles on them even the one that goes off her head on anything with calories. She eats it and remains sane. Have been using it for a year now and wouldn't think of using anything else.


----------



## ITPersonnage (31 December 2018)

Another convert thanks to recommendations on here, we are on week two and I think mare feels more forward going and she is definitely enjoying her grub again. We changed from Fast Fibre to hide supplements in and she's finishing up no questions asked.


----------



## meleeka (31 December 2018)

Mine didnâ€™t like it but I liked it based on the research I did. Luckily I only had a trial sample.


----------



## DabDab (31 December 2018)

My motley crew have been on pink mash for about 3 months now and I'm really happy with it too. The mare with sensitive digestion who I wanted to try it for seems to be about the same as she was on speedibeet and linseed, but the poor doer pssm horse has been much better on it, which surprised me. Would definitely recommend to others with horses with muscular issues as worth trying. 

Big horse loved it straight away, but both my mares turned their noses up initially, so I had to mix some soaked fibre nuggets in for about a week. They both love it now though


----------



## Old Speckled Hen (9 January 2019)

Mine wouldn't eat it initially, but she scoffs it all up now.

I use it mainly for suspected hindgut issues, now poo is normal and no poo stained legs - so will keep using it!


----------



## ElectricChampagne (10 January 2019)

Chipping in here too - I was debating taking mine off it but decided to stay with it as they seem to be much happier and my ulcer prone fussy gelding has normal poos on it.

Their coats are nice and shiny too, not the same as on spedibeet.


----------



## holeymoley (11 January 2019)

I've just bought some of this. Hoping it is okay to feed to my insulin resistant boy, from the analysis it looks to be okay. He's been on box rest for a while with bute so hoping it will maybe do some good for his tummy.


----------



## Ambers Echo (11 January 2019)

All mine are on it and all love and thrive on it.  I have fed it  alone or with a chop.


----------



## JCH1970 (8 February 2021)

Keyflow pinink mash really helped me y mores hindgut but it's turned her into a spooky crazy ride unfortunately. Not sure what's best now!


----------

